
Apple’s Profit vs. Amazon’s Promise - evo_9
http://go.bloomberg.com/market-now/2013/01/23/apples-profit-vs-amazons-promise/
======
krob
Blows my mind. Apple is very innovative when it comes to personal computers
and mobile devices. Amazon cleans the floor with them on scaling
infrastructure and making services huge. I wonder what would happen if apple
bought amazon, hmm.. muhahahahahaha.

------
MaysonL
Interesting comparison: Apple is currently valued about 2X sales, and so is
Amazon. The stock market is sometimes quite irrational.

